# Papua New Guinea Python



## stafturbo (Jul 10, 2008)

Freind took these photos this morning while eating breakfast in PapuaNew Guinea, the python disapeered into his roof space. lol
Any ideas as to what it is??


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 10, 2008)

What part of PNG?


----------



## stafturbo (Jul 10, 2008)

*Lihir Island*


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 10, 2008)

looks like a boa of some kind, very nice looking snake thought great patterning. 

Steve k


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats a ground boa


----------



## scorps (Jul 10, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Thats a ground boa



hahahah how ironic a ground boa disappearing up into a roof lol maybe he wonts to be a climbing boa


----------



## flavirufus (Jul 11, 2008)

Pacific Ground Boa (_Candoia carinata poulsoni_), this web page even has a pic of one from Lihir Island http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/snakes-png/pacific-ground-boa.htm


----------



## thals (Jul 11, 2008)

Definitely candoia carinata paulsoni, beautiful specimen too!

Almost reminds you of an awesome looking blonde mac  Almost, but not quite hehe


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 11, 2008)

haha thats what i was thinkin to Thal !!!


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats beautiful!!!


----------



## snakecharma (Jul 11, 2008)

looks alot like a breakfast climbing boa to me lol

what a great find


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 11, 2008)

*I reckon it's a **Pacific Ground Boa.* *Great find.*


----------

